# Phat training



## Fsuphisig (Feb 20, 2014)

Worked out with a kid who was doing this program i had never heard of, I looked it up and it looks interesting
Has anyone tried it? It's called phat 
http://www.directlyfitness.com/store/p-h-a-t-training-layne-nortons-workout-system/


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 20, 2014)

I wouldnt do it just because the name is so gay.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 20, 2014)

What if i called it power hypertrophy adaptive training instead


----------



## PillarofBalance (Feb 20, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> What if i called it power hypertrophy adaptive training instead



Nope.......


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 20, 2014)

Fsuphisig said:


> What if i called it power hypertrophy adaptive training instead



Then its just way too much to say.  Lets call it.................lifting weights.


----------



## Fsuphisig (Feb 20, 2014)

Well if anyone has any input let me know


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 20, 2014)

Big Worm said:


> I wouldnt do it just because the name is so gay.





Big Worm said:


> Then its just way too much to say.  Lets call it.................lifting weights.



LMFAOOOOOO!!!

OP, Layne is an extremely smart guy and this is his attempt at compromising between myofibrillar and sarcoplasmic hypertrophy (strength vs size). It's the same as trying to cut fat while building muscle in that you are working towards two or more opposing goals )not as extreme as with nutrition) but you will sacrifice maximum performance in both to achieve both concomitantly. I'd choose one or the other personally but layne is Layne and I'm sure the workout is thoroughly researched and has some merit to it


----------

